# SIP 01490 Variable Speed Woodturning Lathe is broken



## djmitch62 (16 Jun 2012)

My SIP 01490 Variable Speed Woodturning Lathe is broken - the "Pulley - spindle (R)" to be precise (according to the User Manual). A small chunk has broken off this pulley and the Rack that moves in and out to adjust the lathe speed is jammed in the break, preventing the spindle from turning. I have found the price of the part - best part of £37. Can't find a local qualified engineer who could look at it for me (don't feel it's something I could do myself). Contacted SIP and they put me in touch with the most 'local' firm they used. They are based in Manchester. I'm in Chesterfield! I phoned this firm and, taking into account the distance they'd have to travel, it would cost £201, plus parts!! The lathe itself only cost me £250.

Does anyone know whether I can get this repaired for a more affordable price?

Thanks.


----------



## djmitch62 (16 Jun 2012)

The offending article...


----------



## gus3049 (17 Jun 2012)

First stop is Axminster for the pulleys but it looks like the shaft on the carrier has shifted out causing the problem. If you can get this pushed back and secured, changing the pulleys is easy. Hopefully there is someone here who knows this bit and how it is fixed.

These pulleys are all pretty much the same as they are probably all made in the same Chiwanese factory. Axminster provided a set of two for around £25 including postage to France. You need to check the shaft diameter.

Fitting is not too hard. The pulleys are held on with circlips so you need a set of pliers for expansion AND compression if you are doing all four. Once the clips are off its a matter of sliding the old pulley off. If it breaks it doesn't matter. Just make sure that the new one is well greased and an easy push fit over the key that holds it in position, take the key out and clean it well whilst you are at it. Don't force anything.

Obviously, you should change both inner and outer pulley. It is possible that the new pulleys are not exactly the same size as the old but that will just change the gearing slightly if you leave the motor as is. I haven't found this a problem. You may wish to change all four. If so, care with the motor pulley as the spring needs compressing and clamping. I used a bit of wire. If you don't clamp, its likely to shoot you in a vulnerable part of your anatomy.

Take your time, don't force anything and you will save yourself a few hundred. I am no engineer but I managed it without any problem at all. The main problem was the shock of the initial quote for replacement, similar to yours.

So good luck. Do try looking at the carrier first though. I wonder what the bolt under does?? Is it loose and if so the carrier shaft may go back and be tightened by the nut.


----------



## tekno.mage (17 Jun 2012)

I would also recommend Axminster for the pulleys - they sorted me out a pair for my very old Jet lathe (similar to the Axminster 950) and only charged me £22 plus p&p. Changing the pulleys on my lathe wasn't too difficult - removing the old one was very easy (as the fault with it was it had worn on the shaft so it was a loose rattly fit) - fitting the new one was harder as it was a very tight fit to the shaft, but between us (and with the help of a wooden mallet) my partner & I mananged it.

Hopefully there will be someone on the forums who lives near to you who can help?


----------



## MattF (17 Jun 2012)

Hi have sent you a pm the offer to help you repair it is there 

Matt


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (17 Jun 2012)

I ordered a set of these pulleys for my CCL Perform Lathe from Axminster ,cost £14.95 inc Vat for the headstock set, and it came to the grand total of less than £20 delivered to Nottingham .
If you get stuck i will be back in the UK in about 4 weeks ,i'm only just down the road from you at Sutton in Ashfield ,let me know if you need any help.


----------



## djmitch62 (30 Jun 2012)

Hi All,

The lathe is fixed!!

Thanks very much for all the advice - it was invaluable. I got the parts from Axminster, as suggested, for a fraction of the manufacturer's price. A,nd yes, the people at Axminster are great; really helpful and the stuff arrived the next day.

An especially big thankyou goes to Matt, who came round this morning and helped me with the repair (well, to be honest, he did all the hard work whilst I watched and learned!!). I now feel confident that I will be able to take on this kind of repair myself in the future.

The lathe is now running better than ever, and much quieter!

Thanks again, keep up the good work.

(I have just completed my first piece in over a fortnight - woohoo!).


----------



## toysandboats (30 Jun 2012)

Well Done MattF - upholding all that is best in this forum

=D> =D> =D> 

David


----------



## MattF (30 Jun 2012)

It was no problem it was nice to meet a fellow wood turner and I'm pleased it works well and you got some turning done

Atb Matt


----------



## tekno.mage (30 Jun 2012)

Glad to hear your lathe is now sorted out. I too noticed my lathe ran a lot quieter after new pulleys were fitted.

Kym


----------



## Hutzul (26 Feb 2013)

toysandboats":2ns9gtf9 said:


> Well Done MattF - upholding all that is best in this forum
> 
> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> David


+1 Nice one Matt =D> =D> =D>


----------

